
How to Regulate Artificial Intelligence - rafaelc
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/09/01/opinion/artificial-intelligence-regulations-rules.html?action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=opinion-c-col-left-region&region=opinion-c-col-left-region&WT.nav=opinion-c-col-left-region&_r=0
======
anigbrowl
This is much smarter than I anticipated from the title, notwithstanding its
default presumption of property ownership as a starting point - though in
fairness, it discusses regulating artificial intelligence rather than
artificial sentience or consciousness, thus avoiding that tricky ethical
ground altogether in most people's view.

